# تحضير الاسبرين



## abue tycer (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*تحضير الأسبرين*​*المواد والأدوات المطلوبة :-* *

**دورق مخروطي – قمع بخنر – حامض السليساليك – حامض الخليك اللا مائي – حامض الكبريتيك المركز – ماء مثلج .**



**خطوات العمل :- **
**
**1-ضع 3جم من حامض السليساليك ( **Salicylic acid** ) في دورق مخروطي .**
**2-أضف 7مللتر من حامض الخليك اللامائي (* *anhydride acetic acid** ) في نفس الدورق.**
**3-أضف 1.5 مللتر من حم**ا**ض الكبريتيك المركز .**
**4-يتم تحريك الدورق أورجه لمدة 15 دقيقة .**
**5-أضف 20 مللتر من الماء المثلج ورج الدورق لمدة 5 دقائق حتى يتكون راسب أبيض.**
**6-رشح الراسب بإستخدام قمع بخنر .**
**7- اغسل الراسب عدة مرات بالماء البارد .**
**8-اترك الراسب الأبيض ( الأسبرين ) لمدة يوم إلى اسبوع لكي يجف *​


----------



## agabeain (19 ديسمبر 2010)

بااارك اللة فيك أستاذنا abue tycer وجزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## أمين نصار (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاكم الله خيرا،،،،،،،،،،،


----------

